# Vivarium Floor Tiling



## TerryG17 (May 21, 2009)

Originally posted in Lizards!

I'm off to the roofing supplies place in the morning to buy loads of slate. I intend to replace the substrate in all my vivs. Just looking for some tips really?? Do i grout them in or leave it so they can removed?? Do i do the whole floor or part?? Anybody got any advice???


----------



## haunted-havoc (Aug 6, 2009)

any of the above really. its your prefererance. for ease of cleaning i would go for all over the viv and then pack them is an tight as possible with a tab on one of them so you can easily get it out. then just wipe em clean


----------



## Ambersnake (Jun 6, 2010)

I silicone sealed the viv prior to fitting the natural stone floor in my viv. Leaving a 2mm gap between pieces and viv wall then very carefully sealed using an opaque silicone sealer! Absolutely nothing can get down inbetween the gaps and is very hygenic as the whole lot can be wiped down with an antibacterial solution.
P.S I also bedded each piece of stone on a few blobs of silicone and sealed the stone with a matt stone sealer!


----------



## chuckie127 (Sep 5, 2009)

nice  :notworthy:


----------



## TerryG17 (May 21, 2009)

Ambersnake said:


> I silicone sealed the viv prior to fitting the natural stone floor in my viv. Leaving a 2mm gap between pieces and viv wall then very carefully sealed using an opaque silicone sealer! Absolutely nothing can get down inbetween the gaps and is very hygenic as the whole lot can be wiped down with an antibacterial solution.
> P.S I also bedded each piece of stone on a few blobs of silicone and sealed the stone with a matt stone sealer!
> image
> image


Nice looking Viv :2thumb: 
I have cut and placed the slate in all 4 vivs now, just got to get round to sealing. Got a new viv being built at the mo, so once thats done i can start moving them round 1 by 1 until they are all sealed.


----------



## Zicok (Feb 7, 2014)

Did a tiler cut all these to size for you when you have the viv floor measurements? Just worried about them not fitting!


----------



## Ambersnake (Jun 6, 2010)

I took careful measurements of the viv and got a landscaper friend to cut with a petrol disc cutter! Do a 'dry built' first to check fitment then bed them on large blobs of silicone!


----------

